# Unable to redeem 1000 point trips online



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

I have always been able to redeem chicago-stl trips for 1000 points, but today I get this message:

Sorry for the inconvenience. Currently there is a system issue preventing your request from being processed.

[Error ID: 503S]

Just curious if anyone has noticed this or only me?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 4, 2010)

Could you be booking the wrong reward? I'd say call AGR.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 4, 2010)

My guess is that it's related to the transfer last week from a contractor that Amtrak had running the program to Amtrak, coupled with the new website.


----------

